# Anyone tried Effexor



## Bronzee (Sep 25, 1999)

This is my second day. The dr put me on effexor i have fibro, cfs, ibs and all the rest. I would like to know is this a good med..any problems with this, the ones that are on this or have been on it? Thanks


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

You may be the best person to answer your own question in 2 to 4 weeks time - the effects (beneficial and/or otherwise) of anti depressants can vary so much from person to person and they generally take at least a couple of weeks to start helping symptoms.I tried one tab of Effexor and had virtually all the side effects listed - not a pleasant experience! I then tried a tricyclic with no ill effects at all. Others will say the opposite.If you're tolerating it OK for the first few days then it's worth continuing a while - if things don't improve, discuss the situation again with your GP.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Bronzee, sorry I've no experience with it myself. Try looking on the antidepressant forum, or doing a search on 'Effexor' on the whole site?I'm sure others on this forum can help you though. I've deleted the duplicate of this post. Best wishes,


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i felt nothing at all from this drug.so,as ian said,you are the only one who can say if it helps you.be careful to check your drug interactions,make sure it goes with your other meds.the docs dont always do it.


----------

